# ASUS P5P800 Vdroop Mod



## CaTalyst.X (Jul 29, 2005)

Show article


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 1, 2005)

Nice Work Cat ...


----------



## CaTalyst.X (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks  

-CaT


----------



## Lem0n (Jul 22, 2006)

Sorry for the thread revival, I know it is a verrry old one.

I have searching the net for quite a while now for a P5P800-*SE* vdroop mod. 

This guide for the P5P800 is the closes thing to the SE version, so I was wondering if Catalyst would know how to do the mod on the P5P800-SE seeing as he has done it on the non SE version.

I know that there are a few other people that are looking for a mod for the P5P800-SE, so if you could help, that would be awesome.

Thanks.


----------



## juniorandac (Feb 24, 2007)

thank


----------

